# Where Have You Been And Sang … ?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

I thought this an interesting topic, that kinda got us all chatting about,
Places we’ve been, there was a song associated with the location and
sang it.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Standin on the corner in Winslow Arizona ...
> its a girl, my Lord, in a flat bed Ford  ... slowin down
> to take a look at me ...
> 
> ...





Cooking Goddess said:


> ... snipped ...
> 
> I also sang the Star Spangled Banner at Fort McHenry.
> 
> ...





caseydog said:


> I have stood on that corner, and sang the song.
> 
> We were just passin' through, and it was a Sunday, so not good food while there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 5, 2018)

You mean the way I sing "California here I come, right back where I started from" ? OK, if I'm on a plane I just sing it in my head. It's not safe anymore to act crazy on a plane.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

*Kayelle*, you're funny!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

In the Summer of 2011, DH and I took a road trip and one 
of the places that we went, that was SOOOOOOOO amazing, 
was Pikes Peak in Colorado Springs.
We took the Cog Railway to the top, over 14,000 feet above sea level...









And yes, I did stand there, looking out over this gorgeous vista,
and sang America The Beautiful.
albeit was a little hard, being so out of breath, 
but I did it, out loud!
I can see why Ms Bates wrote this, WOW!!!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In the Summer of 2011, DH and I took a road trip and one
> of the places that we went, that was SOOOOOOOO amazing,
> was Pikes Peak in Colorado Springs.
> We took the Cog Railway to the top, over 14,000 feet above sea level...
> ...


 
I sang America The Beautiful while traveling through Colorado on the way home from visiting Arizona. Granted I was in the back seat with my severely damaged foot elevated (we had an accident and I spent 7 days in Kingman, Arizona hospital hoping not to loose my foot. That's another long story.) but it was still beautiful from the back window! Sedona was beautiful also but no song to sing.

BTW I never understood "purple mountains majesty" or appreciated the beauty described in that song until I visited Arizona. (I posted America The Beautiful with pictures to go along once.)


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 5, 2018)

Done a few of those due to working with music. 
My music friends used to sing one song every time I jumped into river  to have swim, which was rather often, it about a girl with my name who drowns her self in a river.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

There's a song that I sing _very quietly_ to myself as tears roll down my cheek,
as we leave Honolulu International Airport ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98e7A1XdkxM


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm enjoying this thread.  I can't think of specific songs I've sung (in my head ) other than the California song Kay mentioned, and America the Beautiful that MsM referred to.  I'll have to think about it....it's hard to beat the Winslow Arizona one, that one is still stuck in my mind.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I sang America The Beautiful while traveling through Colorado on the way home from visiting Arizona. Granted I was in the back seat with my severely damaged foot elevated (we had an accident and I spent 7 days in Kingman, Arizona hospital hoping not to loose my foot. That's another long story.) but it was still beautiful from the back window! Sedona was beautiful also but no song to sing.
> 
> BTW *I never understood "purple mountains majesty" or appreciated the beauty described in that song* until I visited Arizona. (I posted America The Beautiful with pictures to go along once.)



Ya know Ms M, DH have this discuss on each road trip.
We love the West for the wide open spaces, in the East
things are packed together, although beautiful.

I'd have to say I just marvel at the sheer breath-taking vistas
all around the World that we've seen, so far ... I could get religious, 
but I think that we're not suppose to talk religion nor politics, but _someone_ sure did a great job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2018)

I sing Oh What a Beautiful Morning Lyrics and "Oklahoma" while driving the back road home through the corn and sunflower fields...this all leads to watching _Twister_ again.  I know, I'm singing it in Wyoming, but WY does not have many songs associated with it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW4YZxg3WiY


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2018)

I've sang Gary, Indiana on a car trip to Chicago. 

https://youtu.be/z39WxjSW75A

And of course, Chicago, with some accompanyment:

https://youtu.be/NoKn7vkSMBc

How about Take Me Home, Country Road on the way down 81 through a teeny bit of West Virginia:

https://youtu.be/1vrEljMfXYo


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2018)

I sing a lot in my head, more out loud now it's just me in the truck.  But, I sing whatever, nothing really specific to place.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 5, 2018)

I think _America the Beautiful_ should be our national anthem. _The Star Spangled Banner_ is about war. 

I particularly like “Confirm thy soul in self control, thy liberty in law.” Particularly resonating in these times.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW4YZxg3WiY



So Roch, I'm thinkin' you sing this song to yourself while you stand up on your mountain somewhere?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is the real question... Who here plays air guitar?  

I like to sometimes sing along with my favorite songs, and have been known to play air guitar... or air drums. Of course, not in public. 

It is kind of like singing in the shower, IMO. Playing a killer guitar or drum solo with nothing but air is a fun way to unwind. 

C'mon, admit it. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> here is the real question... *who here plays air guitar?*
> 
> I like to sometimes sing along with my favorite songs, and have been known to play air guitar... *or air drums*. Of course, not in public.
> 
> ...





MEEEEE!

I have even been know to do so in some markets, 
in particular Trader Joe's and Sprouts... they have killer music playing 

oh, and sing and dance... I went to the manager in TJ's one day and suggested that they have a friday dance party night!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2018)

Air drums?

You know you can just bang on whatever is in front of you, and you make percussion sounds, right?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 6, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Air drums?
> 
> You know you can just bang on whatever is in front of you, and you make percussion sounds, right?



The drumsticks put dents in the furniture. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 6, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I sing a lot in my head, more out loud now it's just me in the truck.  But, I sing whatever, nothing really specific to place.


I've gotten a number of odd looks from neighboring cars when I rock out at traffic lights.  I just smile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I think _America the Beautiful_ should be our national anthem. _The Star Spangled Banner_ is about war.
> 
> I particularly like “Confirm thy soul in self control, thy liberty in law.” Particularly resonating in these times.


In these times, *JJ*, I think it would have a tough time getting anthem status with the whole "America, God shed His grace on thee" line.  After all, no one sings the fourth stanza of The Star Spangled Banner.

The Star Spangled Banner is about withstanding an attack from your enemy and surviving. It's about bravely defending what you believe in. And it's about hope that we all can come together in freedom and unity and cooperation. I think the nation is still working on the second and third goals...


----------



## caseydog (Sep 6, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> In these times, *JJ*, I think it would have a tough time getting anthem status with the whole "America, God shed His grace on thee" line.  After all, no one sings the fourth stanza of The Star Spangled Banner.
> 
> The Star Spangled Banner is about withstanding an attack from your enemy and surviving. *It's about bravely defending what you believe in. And it's about hope that we all can come together in freedom and unity and cooperation.* I think the nation is still working on the second and third goals...



People know the first few words, and the last few words. People stand, and wait patiently for the song to be over, then cheer -- and it's time to watch some sports. 

IMO, the absolute best performance of the National Anthem was by Marvin Gaye in the 1983 NBA All-Star Game. It was controversial, but people stopped _whatever_ they were doing, and listened. People paid attention. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvVzaQ6i8A

I am not a big flag waver, and I don't believe in gods -- but I won the birth lottery when I was born in the USA, and I love to sing Christmas carols, and listen to seriously good Black-Gospel music.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 6, 2018)

I dont believe in nationalism, it never lead anything good. I do like Sweden, happy been born here too, as woman  it is a very good country. 

I did sing  this morning, my daughter had her porridge and I started to sing about a  Worker who dies and his life is meaningless,  and it starts with I ate my porridge.

I also sang a bit about the  Girls from Småland ( the place I am right now),  met a man who was singing on Sverige Sverige fosterland  , because he was practicing for the election  and on my way with him, we sang  Kungssången, about Sweden get again and then we  sang a song about equality, freedom for all and then we headed our different ways.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Here is the real question... Who here plays air guitar?
> 
> I like to sometimes sing along with my favorite songs, and have been known to play air guitar... or *air drums*. Of course, not in public.
> 
> ...


I have Phil Collins, _In The Air Tonight, _down pat!  Air percussion is something I can do!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've gotten a number of odd looks from neighboring cars when I rock out at traffic lights.  I just smile.




I always wonder what they think about the old granny rocking out...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, not one place in particular, but any time that any version of 
Take Me Home, Country Roads comes on, be it John Denver or Brother Israel Kamakawiwoole ... I change it up from 
"... take me home to the place I belong West Virginia..." 
or in Braddah Iz's case, "... West Makaha..." 
Mine is "... to da place I belongggggg Kane-ohe, Mount Koolau ..." 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpJ879JiXCk


----------



## jabbur (Sep 6, 2018)

I sang "Blue Skies" on the steps of the Cliffs of Moher with my chorus group as we toured Ireland this past summer. The skies were a brilliant blue that day without clouds. It quite often is gray and misty there but we got a beautiful warm, sunny day to see this amazing place.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 6, 2018)

In the 1970s a friend and I were driving down through France on the Route Nationale. We decided it was time for food so we pulled of to Evreux in Normandie - just a few minutes off the main road. Found a nice little charcuterie and bought our goodies and set of back to the RN. Took us nearly an hour to get back to the main road. Every sign post got us more and more confused, including coming up to a fence, the other side of which was the road w needed but no way of getting to it.

We eventually sorted ourselves out with the help of a policeman who flagged us down the 5th time we passed him. When we were back on the RN we turned on the radio. The song which came blasting out was Bonnie Tyler's "Lost in France". Well - we just HAD to join in! 

Windows open, 60 miles an hour, two mad English women in an ancient VW Beetle, singing along to the radio at the tops of our voices.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2018)

As I was driving back from some errands in town early today,
I had Sirius-XM playing the 70's channel and I was, of course,
singing along (REALLY LOUD!! ) ...
When I would sing along with my sister, she sang lead 
and I was backup.... I still sing backup, mostly 

SO, 
Question: do you sing lead or backup?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 6, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As I was driving back from some errands in town early today,
> I had Sirius-XM playing the 70's channel and I was, of course,
> singing along (REALLY LOUD!! ) ...
> When I would sing along with my sister, she sang lead
> ...



Both... and sometimes I play air guitar and drums on the same song, going back and forth. No Rules! 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As I was driving back from some errands in town early today,
> I had Sirius-XM playing the 70's channel and I was, of course,
> singing along (REALLY LOUD!! ) ...
> When I would sing along with my sister, she sang lead
> ...





All the time, especially with R&B, Gospel/Soul, and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm confused about this topic.  What song do I sing if I am drowning or being eaten by a lion?  No song comes to mind.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I'm confused about this topic.  What song do I sing if I am drowning or being eaten by a lion?  No song comes to mind.


The Beatles’ Help might be a good one to start with! But I think the original post was asking about geographical location more than situations.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I'm confused about this topic. What song do I sing if I am drowning or *being eaten by a lion*? No song comes to mind.


 The lion sleeps tonight?


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

msmofet said:


> The lion sleeps tonight?



Thanks. You're getting there. I still have no clue as to this topic. Nonetheless, carry on by all means.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2018)

*By The Time I Get To Phoenix ...*

When ever we go to Phoenix to watch Baseball (or any other event)



this song comes to mind and we bring it up on our car radio to
sing along ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUg5p3BncuQ


----------



## Addie (Sep 8, 2018)

Today. Growing up in my father's home, you learn the words to all the Italian operas. So today on "GBH, I have been singing along with the Italian version of the "_The Three Tenors["/I]. 

I took lessons as a kid for guitar. Hated it. Loved learning the piano instead. So the first few chords I learned, I will often play an air guitar when I hear a song I like. 

And when in church, it depends on who I am sitting next to. I will softly harmonize with them when hymn time arrives. Growing up I always sang in the choir. Because I can harmonize easily, I was asked by the director in my last year if I would work with the altos and teach them how NOT to go to the melody when singing. It took me about three weeks and by the time I was through with them, they thought the melody was the alto part. The director asked me my secret. Easy. When playing on the piano, I only played the alto notes as if that was the song. It was the only tune they ever heard._


----------



## Caslon (Sep 9, 2018)

I suppose I get it now.  

Michael row your boat ashore.

??


----------

